# Heringsalarm!!!



## seeyou (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo leute,

bald beginnt ja die Heringssaison in Holland und ich würde Euch bitten hier zu posten fallls Ihr was von der Ankunft der Schwärme hört.

Ich anle auf Hering dann im Grevelinger Meer vom Boot - aber keine Angst ich laß Euch was drin, bin kein (Massen)Kochtoppangler. ich angel nur mit 2er Paternoster und nur für den absoluten Eigenbedarf.#6 

Danke schonmal, Jens.|wavey:


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Hallo Jens, habe mich auch mit dem Bootsangelnvirus infiziert. Sollten wir uns mal Treffen zum Hering fangen? Hätte ich wohl lust drauf.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Gude,

vom Boot aus, ist auf Hering immer besser #6


----------



## seeyou (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

@ gps Junkie: Wenn Du bis nach Südholland fahren willst - kein Problem. Ich fahre aber "nur" mit nem Kleinboot 4,2 m und 5 ps. Gruß, Jens.


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Hallo Jens, wieso "nur" ein klein Boot? Mein Seetörn ist auch nur 4,10m. Das mit dem nach Süd Holland werde ich nochmal überprüfen, wie weit das ist.


----------



## seeyou (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Ich hab aber bei Dir 60 Ps gelesen. das ist der Hammer, da biste über alle Wellen während ich gerade abgelegt habe.:c  js.


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Hallo Jens, stimmt schon. Aber der hat auch einen Gashebel mit dem man den Moter von langsam auf schnell zustellen ist. 

Ich könnte natürlich auch schnell alle Heringe fangen und dan zu Dir in die Anfahrt bringen.|muahah:


----------



## seeyou (17. März 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Ich wollte euch nochmal erinnern Eure aktuellen Infos zu den Heringen hier zu posten.#6  Ich selbst fahre auf jeden Fall am 25.3 ans Grevelinger und hoffe, dass sich bis dahin etwas tut. Auf einer Holländischen Seite habe ich gelesen, dass schon vereinzelt gefangen wurde aber die großen Schwärme fehlen noch. Gruß, Jens.#h


----------



## hickmann (17. März 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Hallo Seayou,
ich fahre nächstes WE mit meinem Sohn nach Renesse.
Am Freitag ist noch Wohnwagen putzen usw. angesagt, aber am Samstag wollten wir einen Angeltag einlegen.
Wenn Du noch zwei Plätze auf Deinem Minikutter frei hättest wäre super, dann kann mein Sohnemann auch mal die Bootsangelei kennenlernen und Grevelingermeer hat ja auch nicht so`n Wellengang.

Marcus


----------



## The_Duke (17. März 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*



			
				seeyou schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte euch nochmal erinnern Eure aktuellen Infos zu den Heringen hier zu posten.#6  Ich selbst fahre auf jeden Fall am 25.3 ans Grevelinger und hoffe, dass sich bis dahin etwas tut. Auf einer Holländischen Seite habe ich gelesen, dass schon vereinzelt gefangen wurde aber die großen Schwärme fehlen noch. Gruß, Jens.#h



Hi Jens #h 
Gib mal Laut wie es so war, wenn du zurück bist.
Ich bin vom 05. Mai bis 19. Mai in Brouwershaven.
Ohne Boot zwar aber am Brouwersdamm kommt man auch ohne zu Recht...auch wenns manchmal etwas eng ist.
Bin auch kein Massenfänger, sondern auch nur für Eigenbedarf vor Ort.
Mal sehen ob die Holländer mich in die Psychiatrie sperren...ich werds mal mit der Fliegenrute und Streamer probieren....auch auf die Hornies.


----------



## seeyou (17. März 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

@hickmann: Boot ist leider voll! Sind zu zweit, evtl. zu dritt und dann wirds eng. Sorry. Erkennst mich an nem weissen gfk Boot mit 5 Ps Tohatsu. Blauer VW T4 mit HER - Kennzeichen. 

Ich werde dann berichten, wie es war. Gruß, Jens.


----------



## hickmann (17. März 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

War ja nur ´ne Idee. Wollte mich nicht aufdrängen oder für lau schippern, sondern dachte, in Gesellschaft angeln macht me(e)hr Spass. Aber wenn Du schon Kumpels dabei hast...
Auf jeden Fall Petri heil. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja wirklich dort, ich fahre einen schwarzen T3 mit Hochdach und Klever Kennzeichen.

Marcus


----------



## seeyou (17. März 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

@hickmann: Hätte euch auch gerne mitgenommen aber leider ist eine 4,2m gfk schale nix für 4 oder 5 Angler. Das fahren mit 5 Personen ist nicht das Problem aber angeln - dat gibt Schnursalat#d 
Jens


----------



## Koghaheiner (17. März 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Hi jens, 
hab schon Schnur für die neue Rolle gekauft, o,o6er whiplash pro, trägt 10 kg, sollte für son paar heringe reichen, denke ich :q. Temperaturen gehen ja auch schon langsam nach oben in Rennesse, morgen 7 C^, schon fast Surfwetter... 

cu

jens


----------



## seeyou (17. März 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

@koghaheiner: Willkommen im Board! Jo We wird hoffentlich erfolgreich. Hab schon wieder neue Paternoster, hehehehe.... 
Morgen muß ich erstmal wieder Fische räuchern, um etwas Platz in der TK zu schaffen ;-)

Haste auch Schnur für mich???

tight lines, js


----------



## hickmann (18. März 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Wie sieht`s denn sonst so aus.
Dorsche noch an der Küste? Oder was sonst noch?

Marcus


----------



## seeyou (27. März 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Hier mein Bericht vom Grevelinger am WE. Wetter: Goil, Sonne, Sonne, Sonne...; Wind: Samstag 5-6, Sonntag 6-7, Wellen bis ca. 50cm
Fänge: Schlecht, eigentlich Katastrophe

Wir haben mit meiner Nußschale vor dem hafen von Scharendijk gelegen in der Nähe der Kutter, es wurde dort nix gefangen. Bei uns am Samstag ein 5cm Hering im Rücken gehakt. Sonntag konnte ich dann in 34m Tiefe eine schöne Platte erwischen (s.Bild). Das wars, sonst war nix zu machen. Das Wasser ist noch zu kalt für Hering. Mein Echolot hat Samstag 3,8°C angezeigt, Sonntag 4,7°C. Der sprunghafte Anstieg kam durch 15°C Lufttemperatur und durch den starken Wind. Ich denke, dass der Hering in ca. 2 Wochen da sein wird. Dann bin ich in Florida:c  -  

Also ruhig Blut und fangt in 2 Wochen für mich mit. Werde erst Ende April wieder angreifen können. Gruß, Jens.


----------



## Mac Gill (27. März 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Danke für die Info, das höhrt sich doch super an...für mich.

Fahre in der Woche nach Ostern an die Küste -> dann dürfte ja die richtige Zeit gekommen sein...

Ich denke in Florida wirst du auch anderes fangen können als Heringe...


----------



## Urmeli (28. März 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Hallo,

 Habe vor mit dem Boot  am 8 +9 April am Neeltje Jans auf die Nordsee zu fahrenm und könnte einige Tipps gebrauchen. Sind die heringe noch in dieser Gegend anzutreffen? War schon jemand auf dem Neeltje Jans um mit seinem Boot draussen zu angeln? Wenn ja , wo habt ihr übernachtet oder kann man auf dem Neeltje Jans Deich bleiben und dort im Boot pennen, ohne dass man bestraft oder weggejagt wird. 
Möglicherweise kann mir ja jemand gute Tipps geben. 
Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## seeyou (28. März 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Heringe sind dann auf jeden Fall da. Pennen würde ich im Boot direkt an der Slipstelle am Neeltje Jans Deich. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da Anfang April Probleme gibt. Im Sommer würde ich das nicht machen. Gruß, Jens.


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. April 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Und? Schon was von meinen Heringen gehört?:q  Wollte Ostern zum Grevelingermeer. Bin echt gespannt.


----------



## Urmeli (7. April 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Hallo, 

wie schon angekündigt, geht's morgen nach Holland. Dat Boot ist schon startklar, allerdings sind für Samstag am Neeltje Jans 4-5 Windstärke gemeldet und 1-1,5 m Wellen. Werde mal schauen was möglich ist. am Sonntag soll sich der Wind beruhigen auf wind 3-4. dann versuch ich es in der Westerschelde. Wenn Heringe oder sonstiges zu erbeuten ist melde ich mich am Montag zum Report.

Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. April 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Hallo Urmeli, ich wünsche dir schöne Tage in Holland. Und lass noch ein paar Heringe für mich drin.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Urmeli (10. April 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Hallo,

Bin zurück aus Holland. War am Samstag auf Neeltje jans. Nordwest-Wind 5-6. Das müsste als Ausage eigentlich schon reichen. Waren mit dem Boot draussen aber an Angeln war nicht zu denken. Wellen 1-1,5m . Nach 1,5 Stunden wieder an Land. Nach Ausagen Einheimischer sind an der Zeelandküste noch keine Fänge von Heringen zu erwarten. Das Wasser sei noch viel zu kalt für die Jahreszeit (6,2° C) und bei diesen Temperaturen kämen die Heringe nicht in Küstennähe.

Am Sonntag wollten wir es von Breskens aus in der Westerschelde versuchen doch auch dort herrschte noch steifer WestWind 4-5 und Angler die es versucht hatten zum Fisch zu gelangen, kamen nach einer Stunde wieder in den Hafen , da es anscheinend unmöglich sei auf dem Boot stehen zu bleiben, geschweige denn zu angeln. Also haben wir es erst gar nicht versucht da deren Boote noch etwas grösser waren als das unsere und stärker Motorisiert.

Soweit zum Heringsversuch vor der Küste Hollands.

Noch ne kleine Information zu den verschieden Slipstellen die wir dann besucht haben: Neeltje Janns ( Nordsee) mindestanforderungen der Kleinboote: min.15 Ps motorisierung und 4, 2 m länge für das Boot wird vorgeschrieben. Slip gratis. und sehr gut in Schuss. sehr breit ,fast schon exemplarisch.
Slip in Terneuzen (Westerschelde) wird instandgesetzt, sodass momentan kein slipen möglich ist.
Slip in Breskens ( Westerschelde) schmal aber ok. anscheinend auch gratis. Ein weiterer Slip in Hoedekenskerke auf Seeland (Westerschelde), sehr gefählich, steil und nur bei Höchststand der Flut slipbar!!. Ich rate vom gebrauch dieser Anlage ab.

Also bis der Tage

Urmeli


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. April 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Hallo Urmeli. Für dich/euch ist es aber schade das die Heringe nicht da waren. Für mich ist es gut, weil ich gerade mein Boot restauriere:q . 

Jetzt hätte ich mal ne Frage zu den Neeltje Jans. Werden die Boote vermessen? Meins ist genau laut Papiere 4,20 m lang. Aber ich weiß es leider nicht genau. Kann aber auch nur 4.17m lang sein. Habe noch nie nach gemessen. Und gilt das nur für die Nordsee? Wie sieht es mit dem Grevelingermeer aus? 

Ich wollte am 22.04.2006 zum Grevelingermeer.

Ich hoffe ich fange dann ein paar Heringe.


----------



## Urmeli (11. April 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Hallo,

Also das mit der Länge des Bootes  von 4,20 m steht auf einem grossen "Plakat" neben dem Slip. Dort steht auch dass man ein Anker dabei haben muss mit + 70m Leine. Also ich denke das sind anweisungen wie es sein sollte. aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass jemand ein Boot nachmisst wegen 3 cm!!.  genau so wenig wie ich es mir vorstellen könnte dass jemand meine Ankerleine nachmessen würde. Hab eh nur etwa 40m an kette und seil dran. Im allgemeinen stehen da alle Sicherheitsutensilien die man als "Schnelles Boot" in den Niederlanden dabei haben muss, wenn man irgendwo raus fährt. ( rote Fahne, notsignale, ersatzanker, Radarreflektor, Horn, Ankerball, usw.) Auch steht dort dass man die Anlage auf eigene Gefahr benutzt. 

Alle Details über Boote in Holland  findest du im folgenden Link.

http://www.dmyv.de/broschur/niederlande.pdf

Bis der tage und schönes renovieren

Urmeli


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. April 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

Hallo Urmeli, danke für den Link. Werde ich mir mal zu gemüte führen.

Das mit dem renovieren wird ne never ending Story. Fast täglich kommt was neues dazu. Wollte eigendlich Karfreitag los. Aber das muss ich eine Woche verschieben.#q #q #q #q


----------



## Urmeli (12. April 2006)

*AW: Heringsalarm!!!*

HALLO,
Ja das mit den booten das ist immer so ne Sache, hier wird was geändert, da was hinzugebaut oder abgebaut, umgeändert, usw. auch wenns ein ganz neues Boot ist.

Habe auch gestern den Steuerstandstuhl abgeschraubt, da dieser permanent im Weg war, eine Behinderung sonder Gleichen. Jetzt ist er raus und schau da, viel Platz zum Angeln. Jetzt wird noch der See und Binnenfunk eingebaut, Antenne aufs Dach und dann ist aber schluss, dann ist das Boot so wie wir es möchten und den Sicherheitsanforderungen der einzelnen Angelländer entsprechend ausgerüstet.

Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------

